# Pennsylvania? Young B&T Female Desperate for Home



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This was e-mailed to me and I have no further information. The area code in Pennsylvania so I assume that is where she is. I was not able to call the phone number listed, and am not aware of the situation, but the tone of the e-mail sounds urgent.

From: NEPA Animal Rights & Adoption Network
Date: Jul 13, 2008 10:06 AM
Young German Shepard needs home asap please REPOST NEPA
If interested in this dog please contact Denise below.

Contact DENISE @ 570 406 9591

This dog is in desperate need for a home asap
She is up too date on shots as far as known, she isnt spayed, shes about a yr old tops...she is good with dogs small and larger , not too good w/ cats she chases them.

She is leary of strangers but does warm up, she is a little skittish but besides barking, never showed any agression toward people. Ok w/ teenagers not good w/ smaller children as she can jump. She is house broken. Will prob need to be trained and will need to be spayed asap.

If interested in this dog please contact Denise below.
Contact DENISE @ 570 406 9591


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

This phone exchange is about 2 miles from me in Shavertown, Pa If anyone would like more info I can call and even meet the dog if you would like. Let me know 


Gigi


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Gigi! She sure is a sweet looking girl - BUMP!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping her to the top.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

Below is my conversation with Denise and my vist to see Tyra

I just got off the phone with Denise. The dogs name is Tyra, she is approx. 1 year old. Long story made short. Tyra was owned by a young man, he decided he could not keep her so gave her to his mother. The mother really did not want her and was going to take her to the shelter. Denise felt sorry for her and felt the shelter was not a good place for her. She has had her for a few months now with the landlords permission. Well when the landlord stopped over she barked at him and he decided she had to go. Denise said she has about 1 week to find her a home.

Now for Tyra. She is crate trained, Denise thinks she may have a little separation anxiety, although she is not destructive or does not chew. She is crated during the day. She is housebroken She does get along with both male and female dogs and lives with a small breed dog. She will chase cats. She has never really been exposed to small children only teenagers . Housetrained but does have an occasional accident. Denise was told she had all her puppy shots and can get the records if needed. She is not spayed, micro chipped or on heartworm or flea prevention. She eats Diamond food and weights about 70 pounds but appears thin. Lots of puppy energy and like to swim. She is desperate to find her a good home. Overall she seems to be in good health. As you can see from the pictures she has soft ears.

This dog is located about a half mile from me so I can go see her at anytime. Tyra is very very fearful. When I went in the house she barked and growled with here hair up on her back. At no time did she lunge at me or try to attack. In fact she hid behind Denise and ran from me. I gave her pieces of a hot dog to make friends. She did take it nicely but was very leery. Then we played ball. She would bring it back drop it and back up from me. After about a half hour she let me touch her. I rubbed her belly, touched her toes, tail and ears. She really has not be socialized. The little dog was there and a cat. She was fine with the dog. In fact when he came over to me Tyra came over to check it out. As far as the cat she just ignored it. Denise said if the cat start to tantalize her she will chase it. 

She did put a call into the vet and she is going to tell him to fax any paper work to me. 

NEPA adoption got involved only to put a plea out for Tyra. .

Denise feels that at one time she may have been abused. Plus she has be in 3 homes in a year. One thing she is very loving to Denise a real velcro dog so she does know how to give love.

My gut feeling is she would be a good dog but, she will need a lot of work, time and patience and socialization


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Poor girl needs rescue before she ends up in the shelter!!

SASRA sent out a plea for a foster...but no luck


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news here?
How much time does she have?


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

She told the landlord people are looking for a home for her. He will give her more time but not much or she will have to go the the shelter. She will not make it out of there. I am sure they would mark her as aggresive and not even show her. This poor dog may lose her life because of idiots.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Pennsylvania? Young B&T Female Desperate for Home*

Gigi any chance you could ask her what the name of the young man that gave her this dog was? You could PM it to me.

Unfortunately this girl looks very much like my Cinder who was placed with a young man in Delaware







I would like to be sure it is not her.










Cherri


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

She works evenings so I will give her a call tomorrow

Gigi


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

As of right now she still has her. Maybe the landlord will have a change of mind


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Someone from our rescue contacted her. She was supposed to call back after talking to another rescue but we never heard back from her. We assumed this dog was spoken for and took in other dogs now.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Pennsylvania? Young B&T Female Desperate for Home*

I spoke to her at least 2-3 weeks ago. At that time I told her fosters are very limited and that she maybe a problem to place. As I said in an early post it to at least an hour for he to even be able to touch her. She was not aggressive to me but was very fearfull.

She was to call me but never did


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We contacted her maybe 10 days ago and offered to take Tyra.
She said she would talk to the other rescue and get back to us the next day. When we have not heard from her we assumed Tyra was spoken for.
Maybe she is having second thoughts about giving Tyra up.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

I can call her again she is only a few minutes from me. Please PM me


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We do not have space right now, unfortunately. We took in two dogs from the local SPCA this weekend - they were supposed to be PTS.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSDGigi any chance you could ask her what the name of the young man that gave her this dog was? You could PM it to me.
> 
> Unfortunately this girl looks very much like my Cinder who was placed with a young man in Delaware
> 
> ...


----------

